# Spanish Mackerel



## Reel Dirt (Jun 4, 2011)

The Spanish were real thick in between NAS and Fort Pickens on Monday between 0900 and 1200. 7/8-1oz Got-cha lures with green head and chrome body is what took in this haul. Happy hunting!


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

thats a nice mess of spanish.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish are a lot of fun...try them on some ultra-light gear or even a fly rod...but be prepared to lose a few lures. Good report.


----------

